# crimp pliers



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

was wandering if anyone had a set of crimp pliers that I could use for about 10 minutes, got some shark rigs set up, got everything put together, grabbed my pliers and then realized they only went up to 2.2 and my sleeves are 2.3. really don't have the funds to drop on the big $150 crimp pliers. willing to throw a few dollars your way.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

$29.99 at hd or lowes for the big swaggers.

Shoot just bring it in and crimp right there in the isle. Or go to ships chandler. Theyll hook you up. Tell tgem chris the "shark guy" sent you over.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

what brand


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I dont know. But they are big metal and will crimp 700lb mono. Name brands in tackle shops are more expensive


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Here. Googled it for you
http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...d=3462290&store=595&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> Shoot just bring it in and crimp right there in the isle.


 
this is gonna save me so much money:yes:


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

got a set, not bad, the smallest hole is a little tight for 2.3 but the next 1 is too big, will just use the smallest and hold back on the clamping power as to not crush the sleeve.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Where are you? I have some in the shop.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What kind of crimps are you using? I think the aluminum crimps are larger and when you crimp them all the way down they squish down real bad on the sides. I think it would be a prettier crimp if using copper crimps.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

aluminum, they are deforming pretty bad like you said, squishing out the top and bottom. always been told to use aluminum on mono


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Where are you getting your aluminum crimps from? The crimps I have that squish real bad are the Lowes brand. I looked at some aluminum crimps from Outcast and they look like they would crimp a little better.


----------

